# This one? Or that one?



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm thinking since Peaches is such a ham (and my favourite little girl), it would be nice to enter her in the contest... So which one do you guys like? I personally love the first one! Its my desktop background too XD
What do you think? Although I doubt Peaches has a chance with all the awesome bettas on here!

Pic1









Pic 2 









Its not photoshop, the glass of the jar was frosty looking.. That's why I like this one too.


----------



## iLovededYou (Jun 20, 2011)

Pic1 is SOO CUTE!
I vote pic1


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! Thanks! I didn't manage to put up any of them for this month's contest, so I'll have to wait till next month now


----------



## iLovededYou (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## riese98 (May 30, 2011)

hey how do i put a picture on my profile?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok, you go to User cp and there are 2 options, one to put a picture on your profile and lower there is an option called settings and options, pick the one that says edit avatar for the picture that comes every time you post.. Put in a picture that goes with the guidelines of size etc and save and bam you're done!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

pic one made me giggle aloud XD...sooo cute...thats my vote!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Teehee thanks! I think that's the one I'll be submitting next month! Especially since its begging me like that


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

#1!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Woot!!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Pic 1


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Definitely pic 1 for next month! Its adorable! SHE'S adorable!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yay! Thank you ^3^


----------



## Serafina (Jun 19, 2011)

I like Pic 1!

Good luck


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

pic 1


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

Pic 1 all the way


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

I would say pic 1 because it shows the fish's many colours better than pic 2


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

PIC 1!!

& great choice on her name


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! You're her namesake! I got it from the ruler of heck in Rocko's Modern Life .. His name was Peaches XD She has that kind of personality!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I love pic 1 'cause you can see her innocent eyes.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Deceivingly innocent


----------



## Kestral (Jun 28, 2011)

Number 1 is the best.


----------

